
FB won't censor Trump's posts, but it will censor an account repeating them - throwaway888abc
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4zvz/facebook-censored-an-account-copying-trumps-words-for-inciting-violence
======
seven4
I think given the firestorm that would erupt from the right side of the aisle
if Trump's posts were deleted - there probably is a slightly specialised
handling for his account (and other high profile accounts) vs the general
populous for whom standard escalation processes kick in when a post is
reported/flagged.

I'm not saying this is right or wrong.

~~~
Already__Taken
The safe spaces being carved out for the right are deliciously ironic. It's a
shame they don't get it.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> The safe spaces being carved out for the right are deliciously ironic. It's
> a shame they don't get it.

If a repost is being deleted, how is that a safe space?

